# Curled leaves on Water Wisteria



## mr_bob (Jun 26, 2011)

I have some water wisteria in my 55 gal lightly planted tank that the leaves are curling in pretty bad on and from what i read its a result of not enought co2 

now i know excel and similar products arent perfect co2 replacements but what else could be causing this cause i'm dosing excel at the recomended dosage.

also would yeast co2 be a small option on a lightly planted 55???


dosing small amounts of leaf zone also


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

IME Water wisteria is very easy to take care. Before I even used co2, I had great sucess with it. What substrate are you using and what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Vic said:


> IME Water wisteria is very easy to take care. Before I even used co2, I had great sucess with it. What substrate are you using and what kind of lighting are you using?


Putting it out there, mine have curled before because they were directly in the line of the current. Other than that, I have had it really easy in growing them.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

it takes a lot of diy co2 to really power a 55g. I had 4 bottles going at once on a 55g with 130w of pc and it was barely enough to change the dc to blue-green. You will likely see some response from it anyway and i'd say it's worth a try. As far as I know co2 deficiency has many forms. This could very easily be an issue of lighting- because no matter how much co2 you bomb that plant with, if the lighting isn't adequate, photosynthesis can't happen. Or if you know lights are not an issue, you might rethink your dosing a bit. I;m pretty sure leaf zone doesn't have the full npk balance.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

If you're dosing Excel, you should be fine. My wisteria plants love Excel. I've even got a lot growing in tanks with no ferts - just fish. 

Without co2 or excel I just get stunted growth, no curling. I think that Studman0143 is onto it, could be the current, could be another factor like light intensity.


----------



## mr_bob (Jun 26, 2011)

Lighting is a home depot 2 bulb t5NO shop lamp so i dont think lighting is a problem
althou algae is a problem

I dont think the current is the problem because as far as filtration goes on this tank is 1 ac70 which is about 6 inches away from this plant which is also located along the back wall

i have some amazon sword which is doing great and some pygmy chain sword which is over taking the tank that i have to thin out about every 2 months. the chain sword also has black dots all over the leaves but this has been there since day one and new leaves start out like this so i dont think thats a problem either

As for substrate I'm using a sand like product sold at my lfs. bigger grain size then sand but heavier also plants seem to love it and root well
I am not using root tabs or any or the like


I think i answered every ones questions. let me know what you think or if i missed a question


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wisteria is a funny plant, the leave shape can be determined by factors like temperature. Do you have a picture of what the leaves look like?

Some of mine grow with the leaves sort of "lace-like" (higher temps) and some are more solid-bodied (coldwater). The solid ones tend to curl under a bit, but they are healthy nonetheless.


----------

